
Inside China’s plan to give every citizen a character score - bootload
https://www.newscientist.com/article/dn28314-inside-chinas-plan-to-give-every-citizen-a-character-score/
======
api
This is an astoundingly bad idea. Any fixed rule system _will_ be gamed and
thus intrinsically favors cheaters.

~~~
Yaa101
Especially the biggest cheater of them all...

